# صور فيها صلاة قصيرة .. 2



## †gomana† (26 يناير 2006)

*صور فيها صلاة قصيرة .. 2*

*الجزء التانى من الصورة .. ويوجد بها صلاة قصيرة​*​







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## ميرنا (26 يناير 2006)

*جميله اوى يا جيجى بجد روعه ابدع يا معلم *


----------



## †gomana† (28 يناير 2006)

ميرسيه يا جميلة على مرورك الجميل ده

ربنا معاكى


----------



## ارووجة (13 أكتوبر 2006)

جميل اوي ياغالية

ربنا يباركك


----------



## †gomana† (13 أكتوبر 2006)

*ميرسي عالمرور ياقمر*
*ربنا معاكى*


----------

